# Traveling with accordion



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2018)

im traveling with a huge 120 bass accordion. It’s really nice and was gifted to me so I really don’t wanna downsize  I was pulling it behind me on a suitcase with wheels but after a while the wheels fell off and so did the handle. 
Wondering if anyone here manages to do it, and how so? My accordions keeping me sane!


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Jun 13, 2018)

i have a heavy accordion that i have hauled around town in a bike cart, but otherwise i really wouldn't be able to take it anywhere except rubber tramp style. speaking as someone with back issues but a lot of that comes from carrying around too much in the first place. maybe an accordion backpack + travel light? i once almost dropped and smashed it hopping a fence drunk with just the accordion on my back (fortunately someone caught it + later i quit drinking)...heavy/expensive/fragile is just a terrible combo for road gear? trying finding another one you could carry in front w/o a case - i have a wonky/playable beater that is a bit lighter & was $20 off CL, or even like those plastic mexican-style kids' ones you can get for around the same. oh & if rubber tramping with a real accordion, remember theres usually beeswax on the reeds so don't leave it in a hot car or it could melt + be ruined


----------



## Dameon (Jun 13, 2018)

A friend of mine always just traveled with his without a case, wearing it on front and carrying a pack on his back, but he honestly went through accordions like candy during that time. If you've got a nice one, keep in mind that you'll eventually sacrifice it to the road. Carrying an expensive instrument around traveling is almost certain doom for the instrument; I've seen so many instruments die in so many ways on the road.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a huge accordion. I’m gonna leave it with someone and find a small one I can just fit in my pack. And just like never own any clothes again I guess


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jun 16, 2018)

I echo @oak moth with the means of carrying. I would think someone backpacking wouldn't carry something as heavy as that. Have you considered rubber tramping, or at least bike touring?


----------

